# Nomad for AW donation $



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice move.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

6 pack of beer and a high five!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

$200 and a prion kaiatuna.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

My starting bid is $300. I'm currently without a creeker, so I gotta get back right with the water gods.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

$300 plus the prion kiatuna (to be used as more auction $)


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Tree Fiddy, plus I'll re-stuff Dave's throw-bag every time he swims (a $1000 value!). 

Now all I need to do is to disable adgeiser's MB account for a few days...:wink:


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice move Dave!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Come on the kiatuna could easily pull another $150.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

adgeiser said:


> Come on the kiatuna could easily pull another $150.


My bid is $300 plus a bunch of used crap in my garage that Dave can sell on Ebay in his free time and make a mint.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

adgeiser said:


> Come on the kiatuna could easily pull another $150.


That may be true, but then Dave's gotta deal with the hassle of trying to store and sell a 12 year old boat. Cash on the barrelhead~~~


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

all true, and readily apparent....
mostly thought it couldn't hurt, plus i thought it might get you to raise your bid  it is foe AW afterall.


----------



## AdamG (Apr 25, 2009)

I got 400 on it and whatever it takes to get it to WA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The boat is 950 new and it is for AW, gotta get close to that! Dave great idea, bummed I missed the party this year, Lets see those bids!


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

$500. And I'll pick it up in Boulder.


----------



## AdamG (Apr 25, 2009)

550.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The boat is 950 new.....


Not in my area. New nomads go for $760 new. The only boats that I see go for retail are shiva, stompers, and mostlikely new rocks when they show up. Other than that new in stock boats have a big old $0 profit attached to them.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Yo Dirtbag, don't blow up AW's spot! This auction is to help raise money for American White Water. Not so you and your crew can afford more weed and PBR. 
If the Nomad sells for a grand, I would think that is money well spent! 

Ps. Who is selling Nomad's for $760 that is a sick deal.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

550? Sold! No wait It's a new boat. We're getting closer though. Keep in mind no sales tax either.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

$600.


----------



## AdamG (Apr 25, 2009)

625


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Pizzle said:


> Yo Dirtbag, don't blow up AW's spot! This auction is to help raise money for American White Water....If the Nomad sells for a grand, I would think that is money well spent!
> .


like

Nice work,Dave.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Mountainbuzz at its finest! Love it.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

700


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Well the reserve has been met. you have until midnight to out bid KSC.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like its yours Kev. You know where to find it. 

Just leave a rubber check under the mat, like on some interweb scam your so fond of.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

nicely done, Dave, Kevin, Adam and everybody who helped drive the bids up.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweet. Now that I have a Nomad, nobody can call me a pussy. Thanks for doing the donation Dave.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice work guys!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

You pussy...Nomads suck. You should have got a Rocker!


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

It is impossible to have a gay boof in a rocker but it has to be pink of course. or wait then maybe your boof is nothing but gay...


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Badass!


----------

